# AtiFlash 2.77 not working in Windows 10 v1803?



## PJ796 (May 18, 2018)

Usually, I'd get some kind of confirmation that the command has done whatever it's supposed to do, but now there's simply nothing. Have tried going through the process of flashing the card, but surprise surprise nothing happened. I've just tried DDU, as someone over on reddit claimed that it fixed it, _without having to downgrade or re-install Windows_, but sadly that didn't fix it, it seems.

Wish I'd found out about this earlier before I deleted my v1709 files =/

*Any suggestions?* (Other than doing a clean install, please)


----------



## MrGenius (May 18, 2018)

PJ796 said:


> *Any suggestions?*


Yes. Several.

Use the search feature before posting threads. Since this topic has already been discussed in other recent threads. Not just once, but twice. Definitely no need for a 3rd thread on it.
Use 2.6.7 or 4.17 via DOS(ignore the comment I made about using 2.77 from DOS. I had a brain fart. And it's too late to edit it out now. ).
If either of those methods doesn't work for you, you will have to install an earlier OS to use 2.77. There's no known way around it at this point.


----------

